# Mac-on-the-Wall solutions?



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

Getting closer to the small remodeling project, a small room with a laundry room on one side and home office on the other. When I move the desk and computer in there, I need to utilize space carefully.

I want -- no, *need* -- to mount the computer on an articulating arm mounted to the wall. The computer is a "iMac (27-inch, Late 2013)". I've been looking at monitor arms on Amazon (for starters) and all of the monitors mount to a place with four bolts arranged in a square; common enough for PC's. The Mac is very different, the monitor (well, it's the entire computer except the keyboard) attaches to a tabletop stand via a "blade", which is about 4" wide at the point where the monitor and mount meet on the back of the computer.

So, where do I get an arm. What is this type of attachment called, so I can search on-line? I tried the Apple website, did not find anything to help. And I wonder if Apple still uses this arrangement, for when we decide to replace the computer.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently there are adapters to convert the Mac mount to VESA.


Start here: https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=iMac+vesa+pattern


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

The rest of the world went to what they call "VESA" mounts, which have different spacing of the screws. 

MACs, being greedy, thought they could corral all their people into buying custom stuff that costs a ton more than "universal" stuff so that creates a problem for you.

A bit of a minor problem though, at least maybe. Depends on if the stand comes off your monitor or not, some of them are permanently attached (if this is your case then your only option is like the last link)

See if any of these might work for ya.

https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Mode...s=imac+2013+vesa+mount&qid=1586898830&sr=8-10

https://www.amazon.com/NewerTech-Nu...s=imac+2013+vesa+mount&qid=1586898830&sr=8-11



https://www.amazon.com/Mounting-Ada...ds=imac+2013+vesa+mount&qid=1586898830&sr=8-2


----------



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

REALLY good input!



Colbyt said:


> Apparently there are adapters to convert the Mac mount to VESA.





Mystriss said:


> The rest of the world went to what they call "VESA" mounts, which have different spacing of the screws.


THANKS! :smile: "VESA" is the search word I needed. I clearly (due to 2013 computer date) need the kind that clamps to the blade/stand, which is left in place; that still is useful as a keyboard storage place.

Using a household digital scale, the comp weighs 24.5LB, so I need to select a monitor arm that can handle that amount.


----------



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

Mystriss said:


> The rest of the world went to what they call "VESA" mounts, which have different spacing of the screws.


Yeah, that worked. That said, I wanted this to mount over an old rolltop desk. 

(A) As the wall behind is only furring strips on cinder block, no way to secure a mount to that in a way I'd be satisfied. So, I mounted a maple plank to the side of the desk, and the VESA mount to that. Been checking for deflection of the plank under load - and it's holding fine.

(B) To get the 27" monitor low enough for eye-level viewing on this arrangement, especially with the rollmop desk, the factory bent-blade stand was really in the way, preventing the desired mount. A few minutes ago, I SAWED OFF the blade just below the Apple-to-VESA adapter. Talk about being committed! Wrapped up the computer, face-down, in a bunch of old towels I keep for shop use, to insulate and keep the aluminum filings clear of the computer. Was I ever relieved when the computer booted up and running normally!

Thanks, all, for the input. :biggrin2:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Good to know, thanks for updating us that your problem is solved \o/


----------

